# iPad mini : quelle capacité choisir ?



## quetzal (9 Mars 2013)

J'envisage d'acheter un iPad Mini Wifi. Ma seule hésitation est sur la capacité de l'appareil : 16 Go, 32 Go ou, moins probablement 64 Go, et ce que ces différentes options permettent de faire. C'est un véritable dilemme, Apple faisant payer très cher la mémoire additionnelle.

Quelles est votre expérience avec un iPad Mini ou normal (non Retina) de 16 Go, de 32 Go ? 

Si Mac G pouvait nous présenter des types d'utilisations avec les capacités qu'elles impliquent, ce serait très intéressant. Par exemple, plutôt graphique (stockage de photos et de présentations keynote ou autre), plutôt consultation (Web, ebooks, docs en ligne, etc.) ou autre.

En attendant, vos témoignages d'utilisation peuvent être utiles à tous ceux qui comme moi hésitent entre plusieurs capacités.


----------



## quetzal (9 Mars 2013)

Pas encore de réponse... J'aurais peut-être dû mettre en titre simplement : 16 Go ou 32 Go.
Merci si vous m'éclairer de vos expériences !


----------



## MrFoulek (9 Mars 2013)

Salut *quetzal*,

Je dispose d'un iPad Mini Noir Wi-Fi 16 Go depuis début Janvier.

Et pour mon utilisation je trouve que c'est suffisant, mais au bout d'un certain temps je trouve que ça peut paraitre assez juste comme mémoire au final, à moins que tu ne "vides" de temps en temps ce que tu as dessus sur ton ordinateur.. (Photos & vidéos)

Il faut savoir qu'avec l'iPad 16 Go Wi-Fi sa capacité est de 13,7 Go (donc l'iOS 6.1.2 prend 2,3 Go d'espace) donc au final si tu stock des milliers de photos (au moins 3000 ou 4000) à ce moment la sa peut être vraiment juste au niveau de la mémoire interne, mais il faut déjà y aller fort pour stocker autant de photo !)

Pour ma part j'ai 52 Applications (dont des applis énormes comme Real Racing 3 qui me prend 1,8 Go ou Theme Park qui me prend 1,1 Go etc..) , 25 musiques, 1 vidéo, quelques livres & magazines dans iBooks et 2 films sur OPlayerHD et il me reste 4,2 Go de libre..

Pour mon utilisation ça me suffit largement (surf, e-mails, jeux, tests d'applications, quelques retouches photos, prise de photo et vidéos régulières, lecture via iBooks, lecture de films et dès que je l'ai vu je l'enlève de l'iPad en général..)

J'espère t'avoir aider, si tu as des questions n'hésites pas ​


----------



## quetzal (10 Mars 2013)

Merci MrFoulek,

Je déduis de ton expérience qu'il faut manier sa mémoire avec précaution, mais que l'on peut se débrouiller avec 16 Go. Le problème, bien connu, est que plus on a de mémoire, plus on la remplit...

Si d'autres ou une expérience particulière, n'héistez pas à l'ajouter ici.

Quetzal


----------



## Siciliano (11 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Pour ma part, j'ai un iPad Mini de 16 Go et ça me suffit amplement. 
Je regarde mes vidéos à l'aide de AirVideo quand je suis chez moi, donc aucun stockage de vidéo. 
Au pire (même si elle est plus disponible sur l'AppStore, mais se trouve sur le net), je met des vidéos dans l'application VLC.
Concernant les photos, il y a que le flux photo qui se met sur l'iPad et je range mon flux au maximum tous les 2 mois, donc ça dépasse jamais le Go de photos.
Pour la musique, je met juste mes listes de musique, je dépasse pas le 2 Go. Et c'est un maximum, vu que je change pas mal de fois.
Et puis les applications, généralement, je laisse que les applications que je considère comme indispensables (Angry Birds etc) afin que si je dois le prêter, les gens ne sennuient pas. Rajoute aussi TomTom Europe (2 Go), car je m'en sers comme GPS de mon iPad.

Donc on va dire que sans les vidéos sur VLC, il doit me rester 6 à 7 Go sur les 14 Go que t'as au départ.


----------



## ErickH67 (18 Mars 2013)

Si tu veux un conseil, 32 Go, c'est le mini
16, c'est vraiment juste
32 go, tu peux mettre des applis, des photos, des jeux..
64 Go est top pour être à l'aise mais avec 32, c'est déjà pas mal suffisant


----------



## MiWii (18 Mars 2013)

On peut s'en sortir avec 16Go oui, mais il faut toujours faire attention... ça va vite 16Go... Alors quand d'un coup tu pars en voyage et que tu veux en plus mettre quelques films/BD/Musique pour les avoir avec toi, bah ça peut vite devenir la prise de tête pour savoir où trouver un peu de place... 


Avec 32Go, ça arrive moins souvent. 
J'avais un 16Go que j'ai acheté début novembre, je l'ai revendu en janvier pour prendre un 32Go.


----------

